# e!cockpit codesys 3.5 webvisu pdf von SD karte anzeigen



## retowalti (17 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe jetzt den ganzen Tag gegoogelt und es trotzdem nicht hingekriegt.
Ich möchte in meiner Webvisu ein PDF anzeigen können, das auf der SD-Karte liegt.

Gemäss Hilfe und www macht man das mit Hilfe des Feldes "Webbrowser".
Ich habe es auch geschafft, damit ein PDF aus dem Internet anzuzeigen.
Aber jetzt möchte ich ein File anzeigen, dass auf der SD-Karte liegt.
Mit Hilfe von CheckFileExist() habe ich mittlerweile auch verifiziert, dass der Dateipfad richtig ist (z.b. "/media/70A7-A7E4/test.pdf" oder "/home/codesys_root/test.pdf'").
Aber der Browser kann trotzdem nicht darauf zugreifen.
Was muss man beachten?
Wie bekommt der Webbrowser Zugriffsrechte auf die SD-Karte?
Wo muss das File liegen?
Muss der Pfad irgendwie speziell angegeben werden?
Habe schon "alles" probiert... mit "S:" mit "S:/" mit "D:" mit "D:/"

Als Gegencheck habe ich auch schon mit dem Feld "Text editor" ein File am gleichen Speicherort erstellt, geöffnet, geändert, gespeichert, geschlossen... funktioniert tadellos.

Kann mir jemand zum Durchbruch verhelfen?
Danke für Eure Bemühungen.

Gruss
Reto

ps: denke nicht, dass es relevant ist, aber arbeite mit einer 750-8213


----------



## Otwin (18 Mai 2019)

So auf die schnelle würde ich sagen, das file muss im Documentroot des Webservers liegen, sonst hat der keine zugriffsrechte im linux-Dateisystem.
Also typischerweise unter /var/www/

Gruß
Otwin


----------

